# medicate new bees or no?



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

I'm reading through "Beekeeping for Dummies" (which has wonderful info) but ran into a contradiction. pg. 137 says that I won't need to medicate my new bees but the directions for installing new bees says that I need to add medicated syrup. 

Which is it?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes ...

some medicate, some don't. 

The only rule in beekeeping is there are no rules, there are guides, but no rules.

I didn't medicate, but then again, I don't use chemicals for mites either....


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We never medicate but then we don't use plastic either and still use woodenware for our comb honey...do it the old way.  Don't think you should medicate unless you actually have a problem...hopefully, where ever you get your bees from is selling healthy stock!! We have never had a problem with disease in new bees.
For the VERY best information on feeding bees go to www.beekeeper.org and read George's pink papers....has two or three years worth that take you thru each month and what to do/watch for....these are a font of information from a master beekeeper and well worth printing off to read over and over. Sadly he is no longer with us but he left us a valuable source of information gleaned over his years of exerience. DEE


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

Thanks for the link. Especially since he kept bees in Maryland. I think I am getting too caught up in worrying about disease and medication and making more of a concern of it than it will be...I hope.


----------

